
Reinventing the company - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21676767-entrepreneurs-are-redesigning-basic-building-block-capitalism-reinventing-company
======
PeterThomson
The biggest impact of this change is to fundamentally change the nature of
ownership of the means of production.

